# New Amphibias



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I was please to see the Amphibias return to the sales site, and ordered two to replace favourites which I had either sold or given away to friends.

They've just arrived and I'm loving 'em; although I've owned both of these models before, bought from Ukraine, these seem of MUCh higher quality - the chrome is thick, smooth and, well, luxurious. The bezel paint is far better and the thick, padded leather straps a huge improvement on the tatty old bits of horsehide that came with the Ukrainians and which went straight into the spares box...are there different factories making them with quality differences between them?



The diver especially has a perfect charcoal black dial which I can't record properly.



The backs have excellent stamping and again feel 'quality'.

If this is what Amphias now have grown up to be I'll have to buy some more!










Grazie, Don.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like them Chris,

I changed the straps.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> I changed the straps.


Ah. That would explain it; sometimes I'm so stupid I scare myself....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I changed the straps.
> ...


Not stupid Chris, just keeping up the club`s reputation


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > Not stupid Chris, just keeping up the club`s reputation
> 
> 
> 'Semper ignarus', Boss.
> ...


Looks Chinese









Interesting though


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

chris l said:


> - the chrome is thick, smooth and, well, luxurious.


Aren't the amphibias stainless steel?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > Looks Chinese
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Oh well, still as I said, interesting











bluejay said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > - the chrome is thick, smooth and, well, luxurious.
> ...


Yes except for the bezels, they are, the 30m non-amphib`s have chrome cases


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Recently won off the 'Bay...










An unfamiliar seller, with unusual payment requirements. We'll have to see what shows up and when.

Despite the obvious wear and grundge, it looks good to me. (I ...think I can clean it up!)

What do the experts say? (That's YOU people!)

--Charlie C.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C.W. said:


> Recently won off the 'Bay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movement spacer ring







is missing Charlie. You can see the winding stem through the crystal. There is a metal ring that holds the movement and dial in place and it's not there.

There is no lume in the hands and obvious dial damage at 4 - 5o'clock.

On the positive side it has the more desirable black bezel.

I hope you're handy with tools and paint  . Does the movement work







?

The real experts will be along soon I hope  .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

raketakat said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > Recently won off the 'Bay...
> ...


It may be a movement/dial transplant; again I have bought these and the dial is smaller than the original...

I have several tonneau scrappers; let me know if I can help when it arrives.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, there is a LOT of space around that dial!!! Complete frankenwatch???? Hmmm, fortunately it wasn't a large spot of cash I blew on this, just a late night impulse. I'm smarter than this! Yike! Maybe I can recase it into something salvageable, or at least wearable?

Well, as I say, well see what actually shows up ...if anything!

--C.W.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

[quote just a late night impulse. ..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That is a rare delight Chris







.

Charlie got off easy







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

raketakat said:


> That is a rare delight Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I'm seriously thinking of starting a new thread - 'My Watches Of Shame'

Alone, I could keep it going for weeks.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

chris l said:


> I'm seriously thinking of starting a new thread - 'My Watches Of Shame'
> 
> Alone, I could keep it going for weeks.


Don't be daft Chris. We could keep that going for decades, between the lot of us







.

The honest ones amongst us anyway  . Some prefer to keep their skeletons firmly in the closet and pretend they have immaculate taste







.

It is their perogative of course







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

chris l said:


> I'm seriously thinking of starting a new thread - 'My Watches Of Shame'


That's a great idea









I've got one of mine lined up for it


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> I have a drawer full of similar late night buys... mine are rusty, non runners, mismatched dials, movements cases etc.
> 
> Yours is surely salvagable compared with the horrors of, for example....
> 
> ...


Thanks! I feel better! Maybe we should just turn them into "art"? -flatten them with a 20 lb. sledge!

--Charlie


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

